

Ask HN: What stake should I have in a company when I'm developing for free? - deevus

I&#x27;ve been working on a website for some guys I know based on an idea they had. The premise was that I do it for free and I get to own part of the business when it goes live.<p>Does anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? What % of ownership should I have?<p>This is not my idea, but I&#x27;ve spent 100&#x27;s of hours developing their site for them while I&#x27;ve been on break from study.
======
jasiek
I guess the best way would be to agree on a chunk of biz _before_ taking on
any work.

~~~
deevus
I've known one of the guys for over 10 years, and he has paid me promptly for
odd jobs in the past.

I didn't see any reason to fear.

------
Gojja
I would say split it with all of them IF you're in it together and they start
to work with the site now (marketing and so on).

~~~
deevus
It's looking like that is the most likely outcome. I just wasn't sure if I was
selling myself short by letting it be an even split when I'm the one doing the
hard yards right now.

------
radkiddo
50%

